

Show HN: Leave a message for the next person who visits this page (pre-alpha) - ftfish
http://fourtonfish.com/message/

======
CzechsMix
I think you'll need to implement a queue of some sort. if it's locked while
the message is being edited, then any amount of serious traffic will block the
whole thing and turn people away.

So instead of leaving a message for the _next_ person, put a message in the
queue, and each time somebody visits grab the _next_ message in the queue.

~~~
ftfish
Hey, thanks for the feedback!

I respectfully disagree and stand by my design decisions.

I've seen projects like the one posted to HN somewhat recently where the guy
would accept any PR on a GitHub repo.

This way, you get to leave a message for only one single person in the world.
(This also takes care of people posting terrible things on my own website :-)

Yes, while there's a significant traffic, the site is basically unusable, but
at the same time this was inevitable if I wanted to let people know about this
project.

I recommend saving the link and coming back when the crowd clears up :-)

